# Configuring Exchange email in outlook2010



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Ok. So I have an interesting situation.

Windows8
Outlook2010

Exchange server...I dunno what version but really doesn't matter....but just configuring O2010 to catch email.

Server details, account, pass...etc is all correct. Cache mode is enabled. And all that checks out, ports are correct, etc. However..."disconnected from server" is my error ..and no email goodness for me.

I am getting stumped as I keep googling and ogling books but I am not getting any fixes that apply. When I ask my sys. admin. he just smiles and mumbles something nearly incoherent about UDP.

I thought UDP was automatically enabled in outlook 2010? I mean...it's not 2003 or 2007.

Anyway...I have also tried repairing and then replacing the .ost file. I have even bombed it all altogether and reinstalled outlook.

Someone throw me a bone because my sys admin just keeps giggling at me and google is laughing too  I have a feeling it is really simple...whatever it is I am missing...but I am about to give up on reading any email. Ever.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

I don't know, but, what about:
1. Outlook profile is corrupt, create a new one?
2. Server is down.
3. Outlook opened with 'work offline'?
4. Earthquake in the area of the server keeping it disconnected.
5. Your Admin is giving you a hard time (not so nice).

I don't know, I bet you more about it than any of us.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks FITB...already tried those...and no one is buying the earthquake idea lol.

I asked because you never know who may be reading.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Ha, I didn't expect anyone to buy the earthquake idea, I just liked how it sounded.
So did you figure it out? Can you call the naughty administrator and have him/her remote into your system and get it going?


----------



## CrunchyDad (Feb 17, 2013)

Your IT guy may be on track with saying something about UDP. If that is the way the server works then you might what to check your firewall on your PC plus on your router/switch. Make sure the port is open for UDP traffic and not just TCP...

Did you add a Gmail account or something to outlook to see if the connection works?
If all of those settings are correct, then not sure what is going on.

Best thing to do after that is run WireShark and see the traffic and messages sent, but that is a little advanced for an average user.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

CrunchyDad said:


> Your IT guy may be on track with saying something about UDP. If that is the way the server works then you might what to check your firewall on your PC plus on your router/switch. Make sure the port is open for UDP traffic and not just TCP...


Yeah that's not it, already checked all that. He seems to think my "hint" should be configurable within MSOfc2010 but if it is, I cannot find it and Google, MSKnowledgebase, TechNet and various other internet places as well as the Office Knowledgebase have no information on such a setting...which brings me back to my original post where I thought I said that you used to have to configure UDP in MSOfc2003 and 2007 but according to several whitepapers for MSOfc2010..it is already preconfigured for UDP...which I reckon is why I cannot find a place to configure it LOL



CrunchyDad said:


> Did you add a Gmail account or something to outlook to see if the connection works?


IMAP and POP work fine. My other exchange accounts for other clients work fine...just for his it won't work...but it will work if I am on their internal network.

HOWEVER...I did find out there was some misconfiguration on his exchange server for just my email account so he fixed that so my phone will now get emails from outside the company rather than bouncing.

I will see what WireShark has to say. I am standing by the idea that since there was a misconfiguration to begin with on my mobile exchange that it is probably another misconfiguration on the exchange server account for this other one...we'll see.
I set up four MS Exchange accounts today and configured outlook 2010 for those for their clients without an issue...so...I know where all the configurations go...but what he gave me isn't going all the way...we'll see. Thanks for your input!!


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh I also tried this analyzer https://www.testexchangeconnectivity.com/

But it didn't give me much more than I already knew...and nothing to go on as to the next thing to try....it couldn't connect correctly to the exchange server either, in a nutshell. The server responds that my username and pass and etc are correct but mail won't go through...so...blah.

Waiting on wireshark install


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

HAHAHAHA! Okay... well I ran wireshark and I did what I did and saved it all. I don't get paid to do this stuff lol. SO0o0o0o0o...I just added that file to my already-in-place plan I had for tomorrow.

Which was to place my laptop on my sys admins desk and tell him to make it work. This way...when/if he checks whatever it is he thinks is wrong with it...and declares that it should work...if it doesn't...then I have the packets trapped and saved and HE can analyze the dang thing.

I wasn't hired for network analysis for a reason...it's not in my skillset...I don't get the big money for that. 

That HAS been very helpful though, Crunchy!


----------



## CrunchyDad (Feb 17, 2013)

Lol anytime. There have been many Mr IT professional guys embarrassed by my little friend wire shark. They usually get real quiet at first. There was one time I had to explain the difference between local and domain admin. It got real quiet on the phone when I remote in and fix am issue that took him days within seconds...

Sent from my slightly Modified Droid Bionic Via Tapatalk.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Right. Well I also am an IT professional "guy"....but you cannot know everything their is to know. Protocols and dropped packets and network traffic isn't really my specialty.

That said...I did plop my laptop down and said please fix. Yeah...UDP my hiney....needed a proxy setting, that I was not provided and could not have gotten without being provided. So he turned a little red. heh

However, he showed me how to interpret my wireshark capture and in a nutshell that was "holy dropped packets batman!" Right and then I reset the winsock and rebooted and it was alright for a while but guess what?

LOL After that it would not get onto the internet...it would connect to networks but not get on the internet..which makes for a very long day when you are in the field.

Anywhoo...figured that out as well...somehow an extra network device was installed that wasn't actually installed. Got rid of it. It's been bliss ever since.


----------



## CrunchyDad (Feb 17, 2013)

Glad you got it up and going. Wire shark is a beast. Looking at the capture can be a nightmare.

Sent from my slightly Modified Droid Bionic Via Tapatalk.


----------

